# Amusing 'doctor who' Spam



## kelly4489 (Jul 8, 2010)

This television drama is about two brothers, 
Sam and Dean, who were raised by their father, John, to hunt and kill all things that go bump in the night after his wife, Mary, was murdered by something supernaturally evil when the boys were young. 22 years later the brothers set out on a journey, fighting evil along the way,to find their recently missing father who, when they finally meet up with, reveals he knows what killed their mother, a demon, and has found a way to track and kill it. Meanwhile, Sam starts to develop frightening abilities that include death visions,visions of people dying before it actually happens. These visions are somehow connected to the demon who murdered his mother and its mysterious plans that seem to be all about Sam. When their father dies striking a deal with the very same devil that had killed his wife, the brothers,now alone and without their mento


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 8, 2010)

You sure you're not confusing it with Supernatural, the adventures of a time and space travelling alien called a Timelord who goes by the name The Doctor?


----------



## Tillane (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm just worried they've lost their last mento.  How can they have fun with Diet Coke now?


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 8, 2010)

> This television drama is about two brothers,


So that's what the next series (season) will be about. (It may explain some of the odd goings on around the TARDIS.)


----------



## Tillane (Jul 8, 2010)

Tentatively titled "Doctor, Doctor"?


----------



## Pyan (Jul 8, 2010)

Or "Spam, Spam"...

Sorry, people, this is a spammer - our software stopped them, but multiple identical posts in other forums have embedded links to cheap DVD box-sets... 

*Thread Closed...*


----------

